# How to make a dog eat and drink



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

I have a 1 1/2 pointer who gets soooooooooo wound up when we go hunting, he refuses to eat or drink. The not drinking water really concerns me.

Any advice on what to do?


----------



## dakrat (Nov 4, 2007)

im not an expert but if I was in your situation, I'd mix some chicken broth with the water to give it better taste dog's cant resist. just my two cents.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

There's actually stuff out there that is considered a supplement called Rehydrate. I'm not sure if I totally buy the fact that it's meant to provide more electrolytes for the dog but I believe it makes water more appealing. Give it a shot. It's a dissolving tablet that you drop in a water bottle or in their water bowl.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I have poured a bit of warm water over the food and mixed it up good, kind of like a gravy sauce. They have ate it right up.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

We have are dog eat a larger than normal meal the night before. Not eating the day of/during the hunt won't really affect their performance. However, you should keep your dog hydrated. We have a squeeze bottle, and we will generally go into the middle of a field, or field with no cover/plowed, sit her down and present it to her. It took her a while to get it, but they will. Our dog won't even eat steak before/in the car/during the hunt.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

With the food... during season I buy Pro-Plan in can (wet) and put it on my dogs food. The extra calories and moisture helps rehydrate/re-energize and the taste encourage him to eat.


----------

